# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ιδιοκατασκευή μονοσωλήνιου ιστού 2'' και όχι μόνο.

## senius

*Ιδιοκατασκευή* *μονοσωλήνιου ιστού 2'' και όχι μόνο.*


Για την κάτωθι κατασκευή ιστού χρειάστηκαν τα παρακάτω υλικά :


Τούμπο νεροσωλήνας 2 ιντσών, 1,8 mm πάχος.

Βάση μεταλλική τετράγωνη 50x50 πάχος 1,5 cm.

4 μεταλλικά τρίγωνα 10x10x1.5cm για την στήριξη βάσης και ιστού.

Ράγα dexion φάρδους 2 cm, κομμένα (8 τεμάχια) κομμάτια 4 cm για την στήριξη των αντηρίδων.

Συρματόσχοινο *6* mm υπολογισμένο για 8 αντηρίδες.

8 εντατήρες.

4 μεταλλικά στριφώνια-ούπα 14 mm, για την στήριξη της βάσης.

4 μεταλλικά στριφώνια-ούπα τύπου γάντζου 14 mm, για την στήριξη εντατήρων.

2 επεκτάσεις ιστού-πιάτων.

Σιλικόνη.

Κόστος 140 euro (χωρίς τον φάρο).


*
Προσοχή* ο ιστός δεν πρέπει ποτέ να ξεπερνάει τα *4* μέτρα στις κατασκευές σας.

----------


## senius

*Αρχή κατασκευής*, βήμα - βήμα :

Τοποθετούμε την τούμπο νεροσωλήνα 2 ιντσών κάθετα επάνω στην τετράγωνη βάση 50x50 cm, με την βοήθεια ενός μαγνητικού αλφαδιού.

Αλφαδιάζουμε όσο μπορούμε και από τις τέσσερις κάθετες μεριές του ιστού.

Τοποθετούμε με ηλεκτροκόλληση το πρώτο μεταλλικό τρίγωνο 10x10cm και αλφαδιάζουμε πάλι.

Τοποθετούμε με ηλεκτροκόλληση το δεύτερο μεταλλικό τρίγωνο 10x10cm ακριβώς απέναντι απο το πρώτο και αλφαδιάζουμε πάλι.

Το ιδιο πρέπει να κάνουμε και στα άλλα δύο μεταλλικά τρίγωνα, οπότε εδώ τελειώνουμε το βήμα στήριξης ιστού και μεταλλικής βάσης.

----------


## senius

Συνέχεια κατασκευής, βήμα - βήμα :

----------


## senius

*Συνέχεια κατασκευής*, βήμα - βήμα :

Στην πορεία πρέπει να ηλεκτροκολλήσουμε τα στηρίγματα που πρέπει να υποδεχτούν τις 4 άνω και τις 4 κάτω αντιρύδες.

Είδη έχουμε προμηθευτεί μία ράγα κάθετης στήριξης ενός μέτρου dexion και κόβουμε 8 κομμάτια φάρδους 1,8 cm και μήκους 5 cm.

Κατόπιν τα 4 στηρίγματα τα ηλεκτροκολλάμε στο άνω μέρος του ιστού, αφήνοντας από την κορυφή του μήκος *65 cm*, για να μπορέσουμε στο άνω μέρος του ιστού να τοποθετήσουμε 3 επεκτάσεις ιστού πιάτων.

Τα υπόλοιπα 4 στηρίγματα τα τοποθετούμε περίπου στο μέσον του ιστού και ίσως λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## senius

*Συνέχεια κατασκευής*, βήμα - βήμα :

Στήριξη και υπολογισμός αντιρύδων.

Εδω θα πρέπει κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει να κρατήσει τον ιστό κάθετα στο τελικό σημείο που θα τοποθετηθεί, οπότε τον κρατάμε κάθετα μετρώντας ποσα μέτρα αντιρύδας, θέλουμε ανά μεριά, *υπολογίζοντας* πάντα οτι θέλουμε 60 cm *παραπάνω*, γιά το δίπλωμα τους και σφίξιμο στους σφιγκτήρες ύψιλον.

Σημαδεύουμε που θα βιδώσουμε την βάση.

Στην συνέχεια κατεβάζουμε πάλι τον ιστό, κόβουμε τις αντιρύδες στα μέτρα που υπολογίσαμε, τις βιδώνουμε και τις σφίγγουμε με τους ειδικούς σφιγκτήρες και στην πορεία ξανά ανεβάζουμε τον ιστό και βιδώνουμε την βάση.

----------


## senius

Συνέχεια κατασκευής, βήμα - βήμα :

Υπολογίζουμε το σφίξιμο των εντατήρων έτσι ώστε να είναι όσο μπορούμε τα συρματόσχοινα σφιχτά και οι εντατήρες ξεβιδωμένοι τελείως (για extra σφίξιμο στο μέλλον) και μην ξεχνάμε την βοήθεια του μαγνητικού αλφαδιού στην φάση του σφιξίματος.

----------


## senius

Συνέχεια κατασκευής, βήμα - βήμα και *στήσιμο* :

Σε αυτό το σημείο έχει τελειώσει το στήσιμο του ιστού μας και αυτό που έμεινε είναι να *σιλικονάρουμε* γύρω-γύρω την βάση, καθώς και τα στηρίγματα των εντατήρων.
Ισως και μία βαφή από πάνω τους να έκανε καλό.

Ακουμπήστε σκάλα πλέον και στερεώστε τα πιάτα σας σε όλα τα σημεία του ορίζοντα.

Για όσους έχουν πρόβλημα βάρους, στο πως θα μεταφέρουν το πιάτο στην κορυφή του ιστού, μπορούν να το ανεβάσουν με σχοινί, εύκολα και ασφαλές.


Καλές σας κατασκευές.
Ευχαριστώ.
Κώστας

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστώ τους συμμετάσχοντες, στην συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή *nasos765* & *djbill*.

Πιστεύω να βοήθησε αρκετά άτομα, η κατασκευή.

Παρουσιάζω και δύο photo απο τον προσωπικό μου ιστό, ύψους 3,80 m. 


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Κώστας.

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο Κώστα, άξιοι όλοι.  ::  
Πολύ καλή κατασκευή.  ::  
Keep walking...

----------


## klarabel

Ωραία η κατασκευή σας, αλλά ποιός ανεβαίνει εκεί πάνω ορέ παλληκάρια να κεντράρει και να βιδώσει πιάτα. Κομμάτι δύσκολο. Και πόσα άτομα χρειάζονται για κεντράρισμα πιάτου, συντήρηση ή νέου λίνκ. Τουλάχιστον 2 άτομα σίγουρα, εκ των οποίων ο ένας σίγουρα να μήν πάσχει από ιλίγγους .....ΟΕΟ ?

----------


## donalt

Ωραία και περιποιημένη κατασκευή, μπράβο
μια ερώτηση ο τρόπος στήριξης στη photo 20 των αντηρίδων τους δινει το περιθώριο για την απαραίτητη κλίση χωρίς να ασκούνται πιέσεις στο κάτω μέρος στο μεταλλάκι γιατί αν όχι φοβάμαι ότι με τον καιρό θα το σκίσει.

Πιστεύω ότι μια τρύπα για ντιζα περαστή 10αρα με βιδωτές θηλιές και κόλλημα αυτόν πάνω στον ιστό θα ήταν ακόμα πιο δυνατό.
Πάντως και πάλι μπράβο και για το κόπο να μοιρασθείτε μαζί μας την κατασκευή σας

----------


## senius

> Πιστεύω ότι μια τρύπα για ντιζα περαστή 10αρα με βιδωτές θηλιές και κόλλημα αυτόν πάνω στον ιστό θα ήταν ακόμα πιο δυνατό.
> Πάντως και πάλι μπράβο και για το κόπο να μοιρασθείτε μαζί μας την κατασκευή σας


Γι αυτό είμαστε εδώ για να συζητάμε την καλυτέρευση μιας κατασκευής.

----------


## trendy

Ωραία δουλειά!
Να ρωτήσω αυτά τα σκατουλάκια που δένουν το συρματόσχοινο και το συγκρατούν αφού περάσει από τον "αστερία" ή τον εντατήρα πώς λέγονται;

----------


## senius

> Ωραία δουλειά!
> Να ρωτήσω αυτά τα σκατουλάκια που δένουν το συρματόσχοινο και το συγκρατούν αφού περάσει από τον "αστερία" ή τον εντατήρα πώς λέγονται;


Μάλλον λέγονται σφιγκτήρες ύψιλον, τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι τους ζητάω.

Ανάλογα με το πάχος του συρματόσχοινου, είναι και το μέγεθος αυτών.

----------


## nvak

Όπως όλες οι κατασκευές, έχει και αυτή τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά της.

Στα θετικά είναι :
- το κόλλημα του ιστού στην βάση, πράγμα που δεν τον αφήνει να περιστραφεί στον δυνατό αέρα.
- η αποφυγή της χρήσης αστερία


Στα αρνητικά είναι:

- H χρήση προεκτάσεων για την τοποθέτηση των πιάτων. Είναι λύση που δεν αντέχει στον πολύ αέρα και που καταπονεί τον ιστό λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών.

- Η χρήση μονοσωλήνιου ιστού αυτού του ύψους και διαμέτρου, στηριγμένου σε μονά συρματόσχοινα. 
Η ασφαλέστερη λύση, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, για την στήριξη τόσων πιάτων, είναι η χρήση τρισωλήνιου πύργου ή μονοσωλήνιου ιστού σωλήνας Φ8-10cm και αντιρίδες με σωλήνες των Φ4-5cm. 
Αντί για αντιρίδες - σωλήνες μπορούν να μπούν διπλά συρματόσχοινα σε κάθε κατεύθυνση που θα καταλήγουν σε διπλά στριφώνια. Η λύση με τα συρματόσχοινα θέλει πιό συχνή επίβλεψη.

- Τα συρματόσχοινα δεν πρέπει να τσακίζουν στα σημεία που δένονται, γιατί με τον καιρό σε μία χαλάρωση με αέρα σπάνε. Πρέπει να περνιώνται σε προστατευτικό. Αν δεν βολεύουν τα έτοιμα, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σωληνάκια απο σίδερο.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Επίσης δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνει sticky για τον σημαντικότερο λόγο που δεν αναφέρθηκε. Δεν είναι νόμιμος αφού ξεπερνάει τα 4 μέτρα από τη βάση του.


Και έλεγα μα κανείς? Bravo Altair! ... 

Παρά ταύτα Bravo και σε εσάς! πολύ μερακλίδικη δουλειά και ας έχει αρκετές ατέλειες με την ποιο σημαντική αυτή της στήριξης ενός ιστού πάνω σε μια βάση με 10 ποντες στο πουθενά με αντηρίδες σαν το βασικό στοιχειό διατήρησης της ισορροπίας ενός στύλου στο καινό! Παρά ταύτα φαίνεται στιβαρή κατασκευή ενώ ο πραγματικός κριτής θα είναι ο χρόνος και οι καιρικές συνθήκες!

Πάρτε τις προτάσεις του Nvak στα σοβαρά! Είναι ποιο safe, με λιγότερα αδύνατα σημεία και με χώρο για βελτιώσεις που έχουν αποτελέσματα πολύ καλύτερα από την τεχνική βάση-ιστός-αντηρίδες την οποία με το μεράκι σας την φτάσατε στα όρια του τέλειου...

Α και το καλώδιο δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα! θεωρώ ότι φαίνεται υπερ-λυγισμένο λόγο της γωνίας από την οποία έχει τραβηχθεί η φοτό!

----------


## senius

Το παρών τόπικ δημιουργήθηκε για να δοθεί σε κάποιον η ευκαιρία:
1. Να δεί πόσο του κοστίζει
2. Να μπορέσει να δει εξ αρχής, τι υλικά χρειάζεται για κάτι αντίστοιχο.
3. Να δει με ποιον τρόπο να ξεκινήσει την κατασκευή, καθώς και να την ολοκληρώσει.

Σίγουρα κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος ούτε βάζουμε κόντρες να δούμε ποιος είναι ο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ.
Αλλιώς θα ανοίγαμε άλλο τόπικ με επικεφαλίδα Ο Master.....

Χαίρομαι που με τις προτάσεις και τις ιδέες σας μπορεί να βγεί κάτι καλύτερο.

Είδη γίνονται προσπάθειες, το συγκεκριμένο υλικό να παρουσιαστεί σε *PDF* αρχείο.

Απλά νόμιζα ότι κάποιος θα θέλει να αποθηκεύσει τις photo μία μία.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

Συνεχίζουμε με τις ιδέες και προτάσεις σας.

Αξίζει πραγματικά τον κόπο, η συμμετοχή σας.

Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δημιουργήθηκε το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## ngia

Αναλυτική η φωτογραφική σου ανάλυση στην κατασκευή σου Κώστα.
Προστέθηκε μαζί με τις άλλες φωτογραφίες κατασκευών (1026 συνολικά) που κατά καιρούς έχουν δημοσιευθεί εδώ.

http://info.awmn/users/cpg/index.php?cat=2
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Photos/Installation/

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Κώστα για την προσπάθεια να μοιραστείς με όλους το μεράκι που σε διακρίνει στις κατασκευές!
Για τα 6 μ.: σύμφωνα με το σχετικό ΦΕΚ της ΕΕΤΤ φαίνεται οτι είναι πάνω από το επιτρεπόμενο όριο. Σύμφωνα με την πολεοδομία όμως, αν θυμάμαι καλά από σχετικό post του vangel, εφόσον η εγκατάσταση γίνεται στο επίπεδο της ταράτσας και υπάρχει άλλο δώμα εκεί πάνω, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, εφόσον βέβαια είναι μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό του κτιρίου. Δηλαδή, εφόσον τα πιάτα δεν προεξέχουν από το κτίριο και τα 6 μ. μια χαρά είναι πάνω στο επίπεδο της ταράτσας.

----------


## senius

> Μπράβο Κώστα για την προσπάθεια να μοιραστείς με όλους το μεράκι που σε διακρίνει στις κατασκευές!
> Για τα 6 μ.: σύμφωνα με το σχετικό ΦΕΚ της ΕΕΤΤ φαίνεται οτι είναι πάνω από το επιτρεπόμενο όριο. Σύμφωνα με την πολεοδομία όμως, αν θυμάμαι καλά από σχετικό post του vangel, εφόσον η εγκατάσταση γίνεται στο επίπεδο της ταράτσας και υπάρχει άλλο δώμα εκεί πάνω, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, εφόσον βέβαια είναι μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό του κτιρίου. Δηλαδή, εφόσον τα πιάτα δεν προεξέχουν από το κτίριο και τα 6 μ. μια χαρά είναι πάνω στο επίπεδο της ταράτσας.


Δαμιανέ το γνωρίζω αυτό με τα* 4* μέτρα, σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης που είμαι.

Κι αν δεις στην αρχή του post γράφω την παρατήρηση.

Αλλωστε εκεί που έγινε η κατασκευή είναι ΝΟΜΙΜΗ, λόγω ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

Ετυχε όμως να είναι η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή, βήμα-βήμα σε photos που θα μπορούσε να δώσει την συγκεκριμένη ενημέρωση.
Ποτέ δεν πρέπει ο ιστός να ξεπερνάει τα 4 μέτρα σε σύνολο από την βάση του.
Το ξέρουν οι πάντες

Αν φτιάξω άλλη κατασκευή, θα μου επιτρέψουν να διαγραφούν τα συγκεκριμένα και πάλι από την αρχή?

Δεν νομίζω.

Αρα αυτό είναι.

Βοήθεια βήμα-βήμα είναι και ιδέες για αυτούς που θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν μια μέτρια, αλλά σίγουρη κατασκευή, ιστού μονοσωλήνιου *4*αρων μέτρων.

Φιλικά.
Κώστας

----------


## djbill

> Εγώ με τη σειρά μου θα κάνω μία παρατήρηση(όχι για τον ιστό): Μάλλον έχει καταπονηθεί ένα καλώδιο, παραθέτω τη φωτό με κύκλο και βελάκι.
> Δεν πρέπει να διπλώνονται, τσακίζονται, παίρνουνε μεγάλες γωνίες.





> Α και το καλώδιο δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα! θεωρώ ότι φαίνεται υπερ-λυγισμένο λόγο της γωνίας από την οποία έχει τραβηχθεί η φοτό!



Kαι όσο για το καλώδιο έχει δίκιο ο NetTraptor, φαίνεται έτσι από θέμα γωνίας λήψης, δεν έχει καθόλου γωνία, είναι από κάτω ακριβώς τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία.

Εχει δωθεί μεγάλη προσοχή στο θέμα καλωδίων.

Κάτι ξέρω κι εγώ.

----------


## BabisGR

Το ότι ειναι φοβερά επικύνδινο να στερεώνεις σκάλα,σε ιστο 6μ σε ταράτσα για να κάνεις δουλειά δεν απασχολεί κανέναν?
Προσέχτε τι ποστάρετε πριν υπάρξει κανένα θύμα.
Δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες ικανότητες,και οταν παρουσιάζονται ετσι "απλα" τα πράγματα μπορεί κάποιος εύκολα να υπερεκτιμήσει τις δυνάμεις του.

----------


## senius

> Το ότι ειναι φοβερά επικύνδινο να στερεώνεις σκάλα,σε ιστο 6μ σε ταράτσα για να κάνεις δουλειά δεν απασχολεί κανέναν?
> Προσέχτε τι ποστάρετε πριν υπάρξει κανένα θύμα.


Αυτό είναι το *θέμα*, αν δεν ήμασταν σίγουροι θα ανεβαίναμε ?

Τουλάχιστον είκοσι φορές ανεβήκαμε και πιάτα σηκώσαμε, όπως και ομνι πιο ψηλά ακόμα.

Αλλωστε η κατασκευή δίνει ιδέες, το πως θα μπορούσε να φτιάξει κάποιος έναν ιστό, που θα φιλοξενούσε τουλάχιστον 4 πιάτα.

Ο κάθε ένας θα μπορούσε να δώσει extra ενίσχυση στην κατασκευή του.

Ο κάθε ένας έχει την *ευθύνη* γι' αυτό που φτιάχνει.

Προσοχή στις λεπτομέρειες λοιπόν.

Οι προτάσεις σας ανοιχτές.

----------


## badge

Και ναι κυρίες και κύριοι, ήρθε η ώρα να λάβει χώρα αναμέτρηση μεταξύ γιγάντων. Ο αγώνας θα είναι φοβερός. Ιστός στη μέση της ταράτσας εναντίον ιστού στηριγμένου στο δώμα. Πάμε να δούμε :
*
Ιστός στη μέση της ταράτσας, σε τετράγωνη βάση, με συρματόσχοινα στήριξης*
1. Απαιτούνται 6 συρματόσχοινα, και 6 σετ αντίστοιχων υλικών σύσφιξης.
2. Προφανώς τα συρματόσχοινα δε μπορούν να είναι συμπαγή. Και κάθε 15 μέρες επιθεώρηση.
3. Καταλαμβάνουν σχεδόν πάντα αρκετό χώρο, και μπορεί κάποιος να περάσει να σκοντάψει κοπεί χτυπήσει βλαστημήσει κλπ κλπ.
4. Απαιτούνται τρύπες πάνω στην ταράτσα (οριζόντια) οι οποίες χρειάζεται να μονωθούν/στεγανοποιηθούν (μαζί με αυτές της τετράγωνης βάσης).
5. Όσο καλά στηριγμένος κι αν είναι ο ιστός από τα συρματόστοιχα, πάντα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να στρέψει και να χαλάσει η στόχευση όλων των links του κόμβου.
6. Η τοποθέτηση σκάλας για κεντράρισμα είναι απαραίτητη και συχνά επικίνδυνη.
7. Αν υπάρχει δώμα θα μας εμποδίζει στην οπτική, και αν βγάλουμε link προς την κατεύθυνσή του θα πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να το ξεπεράσουμε/υπερπηδήσουμε.
8. Το ταρατσοπισί πρέπει να είναι πάνω στον ιστό. Επομένως τα 220 θα πρέπει να περνάνε από την επιφάνεια της ταράτσας για να καταλήξουν σε αυτό.
9. Αισθητική "έχω σηκώσει ένα παλούκι 4m στη μέση της ταράτσας μου, ελάτε να με μαζέψετε".

*Ιστός στηριγμένος στον τοίχο/γωνία του δώματος, με συνδετήρες τύπου Μ, και συμπαγείς αντιρρίδες.*
1. Απαιτούνται μόλις δύο αντιρρήδες. Φτηνά τη βγάλαμε πάλι.
2. Μπορούν άνετα να είναι συμπαγείς, και να στηριχθούν σε ένα αστέρα+2 upat. Φυσικά ξεχνάμε τέντωμα σφίξιμο σπάσιμο κλπ.
3. Δεν επηρεάζουν το χώρο της ταράτσας, και κανείς δε θα σκοντάψει πάνω τους.
4. Οι τρύπες είναι στο κάθετο επίπεδο, δεν απαιτείται μόνωση.
5. Με σωστά Μ ο ιστός δε θα στρέψει ποτέ, και οι αντιρρήδες θα είναι διακοσμητικές.
6. Μια σκάλα για να ανέβουμε πάνω στο δώμα, και το κεντράρισμα των links γίνεται παιχνιδάκι
7. Το δώμα αντί να μας εμποδίζει, μας βοηθάει. Στη στήριξη, στην οπτική, στο να πατάμε πάνω του, σε όλα.
8. Ρεύμα από τρύπα στον τοίχο, από το παράθυρο, από την πρίζα του ενισχυτή TV.
9. Ό,τι πιο λιτό και διακριτικό, το να περισσεύει ένας ιστός μόλις 1,5m πάνω από το δώμα.

Από φωτογραφίες που έχω δει, ο περισσότερος κόσμος προτιμάει να φτιάξει κάτι που θα ακουμπάει στο δώμα, παρά να πάει και να στήσει κάτι στη μέση της ταράτσας τραβώντας έξι συρματόσχοινα προς τις άκρες της. Βλέπε dti, ngia, john70, pikos, ONikosEimai, tireas, stafan, ntrits, manoskol, η αφεντιά μου και πολλοί μα ΠΑΡΑ πολλοί ακόμα (συγνώμη αλλά οι επισκέψεις που έχω κάνει σε ταράτσες άλλων είναι όντως περιορισμένες).

Τώρα αν η ταράτσα στην οποία θα πάω να στηθώ δεν έχει δώμα, θα κατέφευγα στη λύση 3-4 σωλήνιου πύργου. Μια μέρα που είχα πάει στον Samy στη Μάρνης για να πάρω ένα δορυφορικό δέκτη, είδα να πουλάει ένα τετρασωλήνιο στιβαρό μαύρου χρώματος. Μου είπε τιμή γύρω στα 200 ευρώ και προσφέρθηκε να μου δώσει όνομα και διεύθυνση προμηθευτή αλλά βιαζόμουνα. Την άλλη φορά θα πάρω λεπτομέρειες.

@senius
Δε θα ήθελα με τίποτα να θίξω την προσπάθειά σου η οποία είναι όντως αξιέπαινη. Θα σου προτείνω να περιορίσεις λίγο τον όγκο των φωτογραφιών, είναι λίγο υπερβολικός. Και μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα PPT στο Powerpoint ή ένα PDF που να τις συγκεντρώνεις όλες. Και να έχει μέσα και περισσότερες και πιο αναλυτικές πληροφορίες.

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## noisyjohn

Μια και θίξαμε το θέμα της σκάλας, έχω να παρατηρήσω τα εξής:
Οταν ακουμπάμε τη σκάλα στον ιστό, δημιουργείται ένα νοητό τρίγωνο από τις 3 στηρίξεις.
Μία επάνω ακουμπιστά που είναι επισφαλής μιά και η σκάλα μπορεί να γλυστρήσει λίγο δεξιά ή αριστερά από τις κινήσεις μας.

Δύο κάτω που βασίζονται στην τριβή. Η σκάλα, όπως την κοιτάμε (φάστα) είναι κατακόρυφη. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα αν το δάπεδο δεν είναι απολύτως οριζόντιο και ομαλό κάποιο από τα πέλματα *να μην πατάει τόσο καλά όσο το άλλο.*

Αν όπως είμαστε στη σκάλα απλωθούμε δεξιά ή αριστερά *το κέντρο βάρους μετατοπίζεται* και αν το παρακάνουμε το αυτό θα βρεθεί έξω από το νοητό τρίγωνο. Η τριβή τότε δεν είναι ίσως αρκετή για να κρατήσει τα πέλματα, με συνέπεια την ανατροπή της σκάλας προς τα αριστερά ή δεξιά.

Σαν ελάχιστο μέτρο ασφάλειας προτείνω το δέσιμο των πελμάτων με σκοινί στον ιστό, σχηματίζοντας ένα τρίγωνο, και προσέχοντας να μην είναι χαλαρό το σκοινί.
Οταν ανεβούμε επάνω, ακόμα καλύτερα είναι να δέσουμε το τελευταίο σκαλοπάτι στον ιστό ενώνοντας 2-3 tie-wrap

----------


## ALTAiR

Για να μας πει κάποιος πως μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μερικά σκαλοπάτια πάνω στον ιστό. Θα μπορούσαμε να τρυπήσουμε κάθετα και διαμπερώς το σηλήνα και να περάσουμε χοντρές βίδες με παξιμάδια, άρα φτιάξαμε σκαλοπάτια.
Όμως δε μου αρέσει η λυση του τρυπήματος. Προτιμά το γάτζωμα...
Νομίζω ο Β52 έχει κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο?

----------


## nasos765

Επειδή μου άρεσε οπως το παρουσίασε ο φίλτατος badge, θα ήθελα να το ξαναποστάρω *γιατί μού άρεσε και είχε δίκιο*.




> Και ναι κυρίες και κύριοι, ήρθε η ώρα να λάβει χώρα αναμέτρηση μεταξύ γιγάντων. Ο αγώνας θα είναι φοβερός. Ιστός στη μέση της ταράτσας εναντίον ιστού στηριγμένου στο δώμα. Πάμε να δούμε :
> *
> Ιστός στη μέση της ταράτσας, σε τετράγωνη βάση, με συρματόσχοινα στήριξης*
> 1. Απαιτούνται 6 συρματόσχοινα, και 6 σετ αντίστοιχων υλικών σύσφιξης.2. Προφανώς τα συρματόσχοινα δε μπορούν να είναι συμπαγή. Και κάθε 15 μέρες επιθεώρηση.
> 3. Καταλαμβάνουν σχεδόν πάντα αρκετό χώρο, και μπορεί κάποιος να περάσει να σκοντάψει κοπεί χτυπήσει βλαστημήσει κλπ κλπ.
> 4. Απαιτούνται τρύπες πάνω στην ταράτσα (οριζόντια) οι οποίες χρειάζεται να μονωθούν/στεγανοποιηθούν (μαζί με αυτές της τετράγωνης βάσης).
> 5. Όσο καλά στηριγμένος κι αν είναι ο ιστός από τα συρματόστοιχα, πάντα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να στρέψει και να χαλάσει η στόχευση όλων των links του κόμβου.
> 6. Η τοποθέτηση σκάλας για κεντράρισμα είναι απαραίτητη και συχνά επικίνδυνη.
> 7. Αν υπάρχει δώμα θα μας εμποδίζει στην οπτική, και αν βγάλουμε link προς την κατεύθυνσή του θα πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να το ξεπεράσουμε/υπερπηδήσουμε.
> ...


Κύριοι εγώ απ' οτι ξέρετε δεν ποστάρω σχεδόν ποτέ.

Ειπε ο senius άνωθεν οτι θα φτιάξει* PDF* αρχείο.

Ολοι έχουμε δίκιο , ως που να το *αποδείξουμε*.

Ο κύριος badge, που ούτε καν τον ξέρω έχει κάνει προσπάθειες εύλογες, τουλάχιστον στο λογισμικό και *μόνο* σε αυτό, ... και καλά έκανε ο άνθρωπος, με όλο τον σεβασμό μπροστά του, αλλά αυτό που παρουσίασε τι ήταν?
*Λέξεις και ιδέες*.

Οι προτάσεις του badge, που αναφέρει δεν βοηθάνε κάποιον, να ξεκινήσει κατασκευή.

Είτε ο ιστός είναι πάνω στην ταράτσα στο δώμα, είτε είναι πλάγια σε αυτό.

Κάποιος θέλει βήματα με πράξεις και ιδέες που θα τον βοηθήσουν

Σεβαστό.

Πως όμως μπορεί κάποιος να στήσει 5 πιάτα σε ιστό τριών μέτρων 2 '' σε σκέτο *δώμα*, και να ετοιμάζεται να στήσει 6ο πιάτο μήκους 1,05 m ( που θα ποσταριστεί εδώ) σε ιστό ..... μόλις *τρία μέτρα ύψος*?

Κύριε *badge*, δεν υπάρχουν κόντρες, υπάρχει δουλειά που μοιράζετε με *ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ*........ 

Σωστές οι ιδέες σου, αν είχες και κάτι να παρουσιάσεις, ότι καλύτερο. (περιμένουμε με του τιτάνες που προανέφερες) άλλωστε όλοι βοηθάμε όσο μπορούμε , αυτούς που θέλουν να φτιάξουν κάτι σωστό , οπότε πρέπει να συμβάλουμε όλοι μας γιά το καλύτερο . Ανοιχτές προτάσεις με περιεχόμενο όμως.

Κατασκευή που κάναμε μαζί με τον Κώστα (senius) σπίτι μου στον κόμβιο μου.
Αποτελέσματα :

Πάντα και πάντα φιλικά.
nasos765♠

----------


## badge

> Ο κύριος badge, που ούτε καν τον ξέρω έχει κάνει προσπάθειες εύλογες, τουλάχιστον στο λογισμικό και μόνο σε αυτό, ... και καλά έκανε ο άνθρωπος, με όλο τον σεβασμό μπροστά του, αλλά αυτό που παρουσίασε τι ήταν?


Μιας και δε με ξέρεις, πού ξέρεις καταρχήν τι έχω εγώ πάνω στην ταράτσα μου; Και πώς ξέρεις ότι οι προσπάθειές μου είναι μόνο στο λογισμικό;




> Οι προτάσεις του badge, που αναφέρει δεν βοηθάνε κάποιον, να ξεκινήσει κατασκευή.
> Είτε ο ιστός είναι πάνω στην ταράτσα στο δώμα, είτε είναι πλάγια σε αυτό.


Εκείνο που έκανα ήταν να συγκρίνω τις δύο λύσεις, και να αναφέρω τα πλεονεκτήματα της μιας και τα αντίστοιχα μειονεκτήματα της άλλης. Υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει να αντιπροτείνει ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ της λύσης της δικής σας; Γιατί αν το πλεονέκτημα το μόνο είναι _"ναι, αλλά έχω να στήσω ένα πιάτο 1.20m"_ θα σου απαντήσω ότι το δώμα έχει 4 γωνίες και μπορώ να στήσω 4 ιστούς. Και το συνολικό κόστος να παραμείνει κάτω από το κόστος ενός ψηλού με αντιρρήδες.




> Σωστές οι ιδέες σου, αν είχες και κάτι να παρουσιάσεις, ότι καλύτερο. (περιμένουμε με του τιτάνες που προανέφερες) άλλωστε όλοι βοηθάμε όσο μπορούμε , αυτούς που θέλουν να φτιάξουν κάτι σωστό , οπότε πρέπει να συμβάλουμε όλοι μας γιά το καλύτερο . Ανοιχτές προτάσεις με περιεχόμενο όμως.


Δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή το http://www.badge.awmn είναι down λόγω διακοπής ρεύματος. Αν ήταν ενεργό και πέρναγες από εκεί, θα έβλεπες 6 φωτογραφίες του ιστού μου. Ο οποίος είναι στηριγμένος στο δώμα με συμπαγείς αντιρρήδες. Και κρατάει 4 πιάτα και 2 grid και 1 omni. Σεμνά και ταπεινά. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν έκατσα να βγάλω φωτογραφία το αξύριστο πόδι μου την ώρα που ανεβαίνω τη σκάλα για να κεντράρω το πιάτο. Ο λόγος είναι ότι αυτό είναι άχρηστο. Κατ΄ εμέ είναι too much useless information. O καθένας μπορεί να δει 2 φωτογραφίες αντί για 102 και να καταλάβει τι πρέπει να κάνει.

Anyway, επίλογος από μένα. Κακώς ασχολήθηκα. Ζητώ συγνώμη εάν αυτά που έγραψα εκλήφθησαν ως ειρωνία. Επιμένω πάντως ότι ο ιστός στη γωνία του δώματος υπερτερεί από το να τον έχεις στη μέση της ταράτσας. Απόδειξη ο τόοοοσος κόσμος που εφαρμόζει αυτή τη λύση. Αν ακούσω επιχειρήματα, σε βεβαιώ ότι θα αλλάξω γνώμη. Και θα τον πάω κι εγώ στο μέσον της ταράτσας μου.

----------


## ALTAiR

Παρακαλώ να σταματήσουνε οι αντιπαραθέσεις του στυλ εγώ τον έχω πιο μεγάλο... Χαλάνε το τόπικ. Έλεος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@nasos765
Δείξε μας και μια φωτό από το πως πατάει ο ιστός σου στο έδαφος αν θες

Γενικά πολύ καλό είναι πιστεύω να υπάρχουνε και 3 αντιρρήδες σταθερά κολλημένες επάνω στον ιστό ανά 120 μοίρες μεταξύ τους και αυτές να πατάνε στο δάπεδο και να στερεώνονται με στριφόνια.

Φωτός απο το δικό μου ιστό.

Ασύρματα
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=13575
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=13576
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=13580
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=13574
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=13577

Internet
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=13575
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=13576
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=13580
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=13574
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=13577


Σημείωση τα πιάτα και τα feeders έχουνε αλλάξει, το ένα link , έχοντας πεντακάθαρη οπτική από τη βάση του ιστού το κατέβασα πολύ χαμηλά, κάνει μοχλό με τον αέρα, οπότε όσο πιο χαμηλά τόσο πιο μικρός ο μοχλός...
Ότι μπορούμε να το κατεβάζουμε χαμηλά!

----------


## nasos765

Πολυ καλη η πρόταση και η κατασκευη σου, ALTAiR.




> @nasos765
> Δείξε μας και μια φωτό από το πως πατάει ο ιστός σου στο έδαφος αν θες


Αν δεις τις photo με τίτλο Ιστός 29 βάση, & Ιστός 28 αντιρύδες nasos765 , (που έβαλε ο senius τις τελευταίες photo στην πρώτη σελίδα) είναι απο τον ιστό μου.

----------


## JB172

@nasos765
Πολύ καλή και στιβαρή η κατασκευή σου.
Ενα μόνο σημείο πιστεύω χρειάζεται βελτίωση.
Θα είναι καλύτερα να βάλεις στο σημείο επαφής των αντηρίδων με τον ιστό, κάποιο κομμάτι τύπου ύψιλον, όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία (ιστός 19) που έχει βάλει ο senius στην πρώτη σελίδα στην μέση, αλλά όχι μόνο στο πάνω μέρος, αλλά και στο κάτω, για να κάνει κάποια καμπυλότητα η αντηρίδα και να μην υπάρχει έντονη τριβή όταν πιάσουν τα μποφόρ.

----------


## vangel

Φίλε nasos η κατασκευή σου είναι παράνομη πάνω στο δωμάτιο, σύμφωνα με την πολεοδομία. Απαγορεύεται έστω και ένα εκατοστό πάνω από το δωμάτιο αν η βάση του είναι αυτή. Το ύψος του ιστού σου με τα λεγόμενα του φίλτατου Κώστα senius είναι 2.40μ + 3μ= 5.40 αλλά η βάση δεν έπρεπε να είναι το επάνω μέρος του δωματίου. 

"δώμα" η πολεοδομία χαρακτηρίζει το πάτωμα της ταράτσας, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.

Αυτά για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις και παρερμηνίες.

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης

----------


## vangel

Το tutorial είναι αρκετά προσεγμένο πάντως. Απλά μην αναφέρουμε ύψη και βάσεις αν δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για το τί ισχύει πολεοδομικά κ αν δεν έχουμε *χαρτιά* να το αποδεικνύουν. Με ιστό 6μέτρα και βάση στο δωματιάκι δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την πολεοδομία σύμφωνα με *χαρτιά*
και έγγραφα που μου έχουν αποσταλεί.


Καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαιριού και.... καλές γκόμενες στις παραλίες. ΟΕΟ  ::

----------


## senius

> Το ύψος του ιστού σου με τα λεγόμενα του φίλτατου Κώστα senius είναι 2.40μ + 3μ= 5.40 αλλά η βάση δεν έπρεπε να είναι το επάνω μέρος του δωματίου. 
> "δώμα" η πολεοδομία χαρακτηρίζει το πάτωμα της ταράτσας, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε........
> 
> ...Με ιστό 6μέτρα και βάση στο δωματιάκι δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την πολεοδομία σύμφωνα με *χαρτιά*
> και έγγραφα που μου έχουν αποσταλεί.


Καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη, κατ' αρχάς ο συγκεκριμένος ιστός που αναφερεις για τον nasos765, ειναι 3 μέτρα απο την βάση του (στημένος πάνω απο το ταρατσάκι του δώματος), με μία επεκταση 90 πόντους για την omni. Το άθροισμα 5.40 m που λές, δεν ταιριάζει.

Αν θα μπορούσες να μας διαφωτίσεις λίγο με τους νόμους και το τί ισχύει (πάλι), θα σου ήμουνα υπόχρεος, λόγω εμπειρίας σου ... μιά που το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ προσπαθεί να μαζέψει όλα τα θέματα και τις απόψεις σας.

Εχω μερδευτεί λιγο, με το στήσιμο ιστού πανω απο το δώμα, πανω απο την ταράτσα, πλάϊ απο το δώμα κ.λ.π.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων Βαγγέλη.

----------


## vangel

Λοιπόν φίλε Κώστα... Σύμφωνα με την πολεοδομία, απαγορεύεται κάθε τί που να έχει βάση στήριξης *επάνω* στην *ταράτσα* του δωματίου. 

Αν η βάση στήριξης είναι το *"δώμα"* δηλαδή η *επιφάνεια της* τ*αράτσας*, επιτρέπεται να στήσεις ιστό μέχρι 4 μέτρα. Αν η βάση στήριξης είναι το *πλαινό μέρος του δωματίου* το συνολικό αρχίζει από την *τελευταία* βάση στήριξης. (η οποία δεν πρέπει να είναι το *επάνω* μέρος στην ταράτσα του δωματίου).

Οπότε... εσύ έχεις βάλει ιστό 3 μέτρα επάνω στην *ταράτσα* του δωματίου και όχι στο *δώμα*! Το δωματιάκι είναι *2.40μ* το ανώτερο επιτρεπτό σε όλες τις πολυκατοικίες σύμφωνα με το νόμο, και αν προσθέσεις και τα 3 μέτρα σου τότε πάμε στα 5.40μ το λιγότερο. 


Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τίποτα όμως επάνω στο *ταρατσάκι του δωματίου*, οπότε τα 3 μέτρα είναι παράνομα! Αν η βάση ήταν πχ στο 2.30μ στηριγμένη στο πλαινό μέρος του δωματίου, δεν θα είχες πρόβλημακαθώς μετά πάμε σε ιδεατό στερεό και ο ιστός σου δεν θα ξεπερνούσε τα 6μ αφού είναι 5.40μ από την επιφάνεια της ταράτσας του *δώματος*. 

Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα. Είχα μιλήσει από κοντά με όλους στην πολεοδομία στα κεντρικά καθώς και στην πολεοδομία του Δήμου Αθηναίων. Μου είπαν τα παραπάνω και δεν έβγαλαν παράνομο τον δικό μου ιστό. 

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης

----------


## ALTAiR

@ Vangel

Μπορείς να μας δώσεις κάποιο κείμενο, κάποιο νόμο, κάτι που να αναφέρει ότι απαγορεύεται να τοποθετήσεις κάτι πάνω στο δώμα? Δε το λέω ειρωνικά, απλά θα το ήθελα για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τι ισχύει.




Εμένα πάντως σε απάντηση της η ΕΕΤΤ πριν περίπου ένα χρόνο, μου έστειλε αυτό: 


ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ Μαρούσι 29-6-2006
Τμήμα Διαχείρισης Φάσματος Αρ. Πρωτ: 23027/Φ386
Πληροφορίες : .................
Τηλέφωνο : 210 6151002
Ε-mail : .....................


ΠΡΟΣ: Κον ........................

ΘΕΜΑ : Χρήση ζώνης συχνοτήτων 2.4 GHz
ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ: α) e-mail σας με με Αρ. Πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 4086 / 6-2-06


Σε απάντηση του ανωτέρω σχετικού σας γνωρίζουμε ότι η χρήση της ζώνης
ραδιοσυχνοτήτων 2400-2483.5 GHz για τη δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων
ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (WAS/RLAN) είναι ελεύθερη υπό τις προϋποθέσεις που
αναφέρονται στην Απόφαση ERC/DEC (01) 07 και στη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03. Η
χρήση της συγκεκριμένης ζώνης ραδιοσυχνοτήτων δεν απαιτεί την καταβολή τελών
και επιπλέον, εφόσον τα τοπικά δίκτυα ραδιοεπικοινωνιών εξυπηρετούν
αποκλειστικά ίδιες ανάγκες, δεν απαιτείται υποβολή σχετικής αίτησης
αδειοδότησης στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με την απόφαση υπ' αρ. 384/1/27-4-2006 της ΕΕΤΤ (ΦΕΚ
739/Β/20-06-06) απαλλάσσονται της υποχρέωσης λήψης αδείας οι κατασκευές
κεραιών που υποστηρίζουν τη λειτουργία συσκευών δημιουργίας τοπικών δικτύων
ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (WAS/RLAN) οι οποίες είναι σύμφωνες με τις διατάξεις του
π.δ. 44/2002, την Απόφαση ERC/DEC (01) 07 και τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03 και
τοποθετούνται επί υφιστάμενων δομικών κατασκευών ή επί μονοσωλήνιων ιστών
ύψους έως 4 m, μετρούμενο από τη βάση τους, και διαμέτρου έως 10 cm. Η
εξαίρεση αδειοδότησης δεν απαλλάσσει τον ιδιοκτήτη της κεραίας από την
υποχρέωση λήψης σύμφωνης γνώμης της Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, όπου
αυτή απαιτείται σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία.
Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση.


Με εντολή Προέδρου,
.................................
Προϊστάμενος Διεύθυνσης Φάσματος

Εσωτερική Διανομή:
1 Τμήμα Διαχείρισης Φάσματος

----------


## senius

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Βαγγέλη τον *attika* που μας παραχώρησε την άποψη του, για την μοναδική εμπειρία που τράβηξε.
Αν θα μπορούσε να προσθέσει κάποιες ανακοινώσεις ακόμα, θα ήταν πιο ολοκληρωμένο.

Επίσης αν έχει να προσθέσει κάτι και ο Κώστας ο *ximpatzis*, λόγω αντίστοιχης εμπειρίας, ευπρόσδεκτος και ο Κώστας.

----------


## vangel

@ Altair

Στα κεντρικά γραφεία της πολεοδομίας οι κύριοι εκεί μου έβγαλαν ένα βιβλίο που ανέφερε ότι απαγορεύεται οτιδήποτε επάνω στο δωματιάκι, καθώς και την ταράτσα. (κοινώς δώμα).

Οι περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να μπει κάτι στο ταρατσάκι του δωματίου
πχ (ηλιακός,πιάτο κτλ) είτε σε μπαλκόνι (για πιάτο ή κεραία tv) χρειάζεται η άδεια της πολεοδομίας, ή η ενημέρωσή της! Έτσι απλά μου το είπαν.

Όταν τους έδειξα τις κεραίες και τα πιάτα της απένατι πολυκατοικίας, μου είπαν ότι τα πάντα εκεί ήταν παράνομα. Από τις κεραίες tv στην ταράτσα, τους 3μετρους ιστούς των κεραιών στα κάγκελα, τα πιάτα στα μπαλκόνια κτλ. μου έδειξαν μια απόφαση που απαγορεύει οτιδήποτε στα μπαλκόνια και στην ταράτσα όπως και επάνω στο ταρατσάκι των παλιών πλυσταριών εκτός από κεντρική κεραία ΤV. Ο λόγος: Να μειωθούν οι κεραίες στις ταράτσες των πολυκατοικιών για αισθητικούς λόγους καθώς υπήρχαν πολλές καταγγελίες.

Γι'αυτό λέω και πάλι ότι:

Αν θελήσει κάποιος να κάνει κατασκευή ιστού με πιάτα, ο σωστός τρόπος για να μην έρχεται σε αντιπαράθεση με τους φορείς όπως η πολεοδομία, είναι να περάσει από τα κεντρικά γραφεία, να πει στους κυρίους τι ακριβώς θέλει να κάνει έχοντας μαζί του το ΦΕΚ που αναφέρει τί είναι οι κεραίες ή τα πιάτα αυτά, που και πως θέλει να τα τοποθετήσει. Η ΕΕΤΤ με την πολεοδομία ΔΕΝ έχουν επαφή μεταξύ τους. Δεν έχει δοθεί ευκαιρία, ούτε μας γνωρίζουν καν! 

Οι κύριοι στα κεντρικά το μόνο που είπαν ότι ζητούν, είναι η ενημέρωση από τους ενδιαφερόμενους που θέλουν να στήσουν κάτι. Τα χαρτιά αν χρειαστούν από τον κάθε συνιδιοκτήτη ή μετά από καταγγελία, να είστε σίγουροι ότι φτάνουν πάντα εκεί που πρέπει με την κατάλληλη απάντηση από τον συγκεκριμένο φορέα.

Όσο για το ιδεατό στερεό: Δεν είναι το ίδιο σε κάθε πολυκατοικία. Παίζει ρόλο το πλάτος του δρόμου, αν η ταράτσα και το δώμα είναι σε ίδια ευθεία με τους υπόλοιπους ορόφους και άλλα τέτοια... Στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν ξεπερνάω τα 6 μέτρα του ιδεατού στερεού οπότε μετά και τον δεύτερο έλεγχο είμαι νόμιμος όπως και στον πρώτο!

Οι υπάλληλοι των φορέων δεν δαγκώνουν. Απλά θέλει συζήτηση με ηρεμία.
Εμένα μου είπαν στην αρχή να κόψω το κάτω μέρος του ιστού, ώστε να έρθει στα 4μέτρα και να αφήσω την τελευταία μόνο βάση στήριξης. Όταν τους εξήγησα ότι έτσι μπορεί να πέσει στο κεφάλι κάποιου με έναν δυνατό αέρα και ότι υπεύθυνοι θα είναι εκείνοι, ήρθαν πάλι για έλεγχο, πιάστηκαν από τον ιστό και ανέβηκαν στο ταρατσάκι και είδαν πλέον ότι η κατασκευή αντέχει το ίδιο τους το βάρος και το πλυσταριό σαν βάση στήριξης είναι η καλύτερη λύση. Δεν χρειάστηκαν καν σκάλα να ανέβουν. Μου έστειλαν ένα χαρτί που κοινοποιήθηκε και στην καταγγέλουσα ότι όλα είναι εντάξει.

Όσο για την ΕΕΤΤ:
Οι κύριοι που ήρθαν μου είπαν ότι θα μετρήσουν το φάσμα.Όσο για την πολεοδομία, αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα με την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή όπως και η ΔΕΗ με το καλώδιο, τότε όλα είναι ΟΚ.

Το σχεδιάγραμμα το είχα δείξει και στην πολεοδομία τότε που είχα πάει στα γραφεία τους. Συμφώνησαν με το συγκεκριμένο μετά από όλα αυτά που είπαμε. Όσο για το ύψος του δωματίου, για τους μονοσωλήνιους ιστούς κτλ. υπάρχουν όλα στο site της πολεοδομίας. 

Όσο για την κατασκεύη του ιστού του nasos... Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μέχρι να γίνει καταγγελία από κάποιον παλαβό. Οπότε μια συμβουλή:

Ας ζητήσει κλιμάκιο για έλεγχο της κατασκευής απλά για να το έχει ή να περάσει από τα κεντρικά με φωτογραφίες. Είναι καιρός να αρχίσουμε να ρωτάμε και κάποιους ή έστω να μην δείχνουμε ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε μόνοι μας. Σιγά σιγά θα μας μάθουν και όταν θα πηγαίνουμε θα ξέρουν ότι δεν είμαστε αδιάφοροι για τη δουλειά και τους νόμους τους.
Και τα χαρτιά για τις κατασκευές μας θα είναι πλεόν παιχνιδάκι, αφού θα έχουμε επαφή μαζί τους πριν την κατασκευή μας.

PS: Οι απαντήσεις και από τους 2 φορείς είναι εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=431971#431971

και... σχετικά με όσα λέω για το ταρατσάκι. Επειδή και εμένα με απασχόλησε το θέμα με τη βάση στήριξης και προσπαθούσα να βρω λύσεις, όταν ήρθαν για τον έλεγχο (πολεοδομία) και είπαν να "κόψω" για να τελειώνει η ιστορία με τις καταγγελίες, τους ρώτησα το εξής για να σιγουρευτώ και πάλι: Αν κόψω τον ιστό και τον βάλω επάνω στο ταρατσάκι και να μην ξεπερνάει το ιδεατό στερεό που λέτε;

-ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ οτιδήποτε επάνω εκεί. 

Τους έδειξα ένα μικρό ιστό (λιγότερο από μισό μέτρο όπου επάνω του ήταν μια κεραία tv και μου είπαν ότι δεν επιτρέπεται τίποτα πάνω στην ταράτσα του πλυσταριού. Τώρα πως και γιατί... δεν γνωρίζω ούτε έχω την όρεξη να τρέξω και να μάθω... Απλά απαγορεύεται σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της πολεοδομίας.

----------


## nvak

> δεν επιτρέπεται τίποτα πάνω στην ταράτσα του πλυσταριού.


Δεν επιτρέπεται τίποτα πάνω απο την απόληξη του κλιμακοστασίου.
(για να τα λέμε στην γλώσσα τους  ::  )

Για την ακρίβεια αυτό το "καπάκι" του κλιμακοστασίου και του φρεατίου του ανελκυστήρα, είναι μία κατασκευή που επιτρέπεται στο δώμα (ταράτσα) και υπόκειται σε περιορισμούς.

Στο δώμα (ταράτσα) επιτρέται η τοποθέτηση ηλεκτρομηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού όπως :
πύργοι ψύξης, μονάδες εξαερισμού, καπνοδόχοι, ψύκτες, μπόιλερ, ηλιακοί, ηλεκτροπαραγωγά ζεύγη, τατατσοπισί, κεραίες, καθώς βέβαια και η κατασκευή της απόληξης του κλιμακοστασίου και του μηχανοστασίου του ανελκυστήρα.
Δεν επιτρέπεται βέβαια να τα βάζουμε το ένα πάνω στο άλλο, μιάς και το καθένα έχει τους δικούς του περιορισμούς στο ύψος απο την επιφάνεια του δώματος (ταράτσας).

----------


## ALTAiR

> Στο δώμα (ταράτσα) επιτρέται η τοποθέτηση ηλεκτρομηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού όπως :
> πύργοι ψύξης, μονάδες εξαερισμού, καπνοδόχοι, ψύκτες, μπόιλερ, ηλιακοί, ηλεκτροπαραγωγά ζεύγη, τατατσοπισί, κεραίες, καθώς βέβαια και η κατασκευή της απόληξης του κλιμακοστασίου και του μηχανοστασίου του ανελκυστήρα.





> "δώμα" η πολεοδομία χαρακτηρίζει το πάτωμα της ταράτσας, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.


Εμένα αυτό που με μπερδεύει σε αυτό που λες, καθώς και σε αυτό που λέει ο Vangel είναι το εξής:
Στη δική μου ταράτσα(το πάνω μέρος της πλάκας του τελευταίου ορόφου) έχει ένα μικρό δωμάτιο(δώμα) στο οποίο καταλήγει ή κλίμακα(σκάλα) και μέσω του οποίου βγαίνω στην ταράτσα.
Εσείς αναφέρετε ότι το δώμα είναι η ταράτσα. Το δώμα όπως το έχω στο σχήμα μου εξέχει της ταράτσας, δεν ταυτίζεται με αυτήν.

Αν το δώμα είναι τελικώς όπως το έχω στο σχήμα μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί ο εξοπλισμός που προείπες συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των κεραιών. Αν ναι. Τότε έρχεται σε αντίθεση με αυτά που είπε ο Vangel.

Confused mode ON 
 ::

----------


## apollonas

ALTAiR. 

Απαγορεύεται να έχει σαν βάση στήριξης το "πάτωμα δώματος", όπως το γράφεις στο σχήμα, οποιαδήποτε κατασκευή χωρίς ειδική άδεια απ'την πολεοδομία. 
Οπότε ο ιστός μπορεί να έχει σαν βάση στήριξης το πάτωμα της ταράτσας ή τους πλαινούς τοίχους στο ταρατσάκι. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχεις περιορισμό ύψους τα 4 μέτρα απ'την βάση στήριξης. Και όλα αυτά στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις κάποια ειδική άδεια. 

Πιστεύω να βοήθησα λίγο.

----------


## yang

> Για να μας πει κάποιος πως μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μερικά σκαλοπάτια πάνω στον ιστό. Θα μπορούσαμε να τρυπήσουμε κάθετα και διαμπερώς το σηλήνα και να περάσουμε χοντρές βίδες με παξιμάδια, άρα φτιάξαμε σκαλοπάτια.
> Όμως δε μου αρέσει η λυση του τρυπήματος. Προτιμά το γάτζωμα...
> Νομίζω ο Β52 έχει κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο?


Μια ιδέα από τον δικό μου ιστό.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Για να μας πει κάποιος πως μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μερικά σκαλοπάτια πάνω στον ιστό. Θα μπορούσαμε να τρυπήσουμε κάθετα και διαμπερώς το σηλήνα και να περάσουμε χοντρές βίδες με παξιμάδια, άρα φτιάξαμε σκαλοπάτια.
> Όμως δε μου αρέσει η λυση του τρυπήματος. Προτιμά το γάτζωμα...
> Νομίζω ο Β52 έχει κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο?
> 
> 
> Μια ιδέα από τον δικό μου ιστό.


Καλό φαίνεται. Τα έφτιαξες ή τα βρήκες στο εμππόριο τα λαμάκια?

Μία ιδέα για να μη φαίνονται άσχημοι οι ιστοί είναι να βάφονται με ασημί μεταλλικό χρώμα Hammerite, ψιλοχάνονται στον ουρανό(βλέπε μαχητικά!).





> ALTAiR. 
> 
> Απαγορεύεται να έχει σαν βάση στήριξης το "πάτωμα δώματος", όπως το γράφεις στο σχήμα, οποιαδήποτε κατασκευή χωρίς ειδική άδεια απ'την πολεοδομία. 
> Οπότε ο ιστός μπορεί να έχει σαν βάση στήριξης το πάτωμα της ταράτσας ή τους πλαινούς τοίχους στο ταρατσάκι. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχεις περιορισμό ύψους τα 4 μέτρα απ'την βάση στήριξης. Και όλα αυτά στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις κάποια ειδική άδεια. 
> 
> Πιστεύω να βοήθησα λίγο.


Βοήθησες, κακώς και εγώ το είπα πάτωμα δώματος, ίσως οροφή δώματος ή ταράτσα του δώματος να ήτανε πιο σωστό. Δεν είμαι και μηχανικός!!!

----------


## djbill

> Μία ιδέα για να μη φαίνονται άσχημοι οι ιστοί είναι να βάφονται με ασημί μεταλλικό χρώμα Hammerite, ψιλοχάνονται στον ουρανό(βλέπε μαχητικά!).


Aκριβώς με το ίδιο χρώμα το έχω βάψει κι εγώ.

Και τα σκαλοπάτια είναι καλά να βάλεις, αλλά με τις αντιρίδες είναι λίγο δύσκολα να ανέβεις.

----------


## yang

> Τα έφτιαξες ή τα βρήκες στο εμππόριο τα λαμάκια?


Φτιαχτά είναι, όπως και τα Μ που είναι στηριγμένος ο ιστός.
Λάμα 30χ5.

----------


## senius

> Φτιαχτά είναι, όπως και τα Μ που είναι στηριγμένος ο ιστός.
> Λάμα 30χ5.


yang Γιάννη, αν θα είχες καμία photo πιο ολοκληρωμένη μέχρι πάνω τον ιστό, να δούνε και να καταλάβουν τον ιστό στηριγμένο στον πλαϊνό τοίχο του δώματος ?

Αν κάποιος συναερίτης έχει photos, που απεικονίζει ιστό στηριγμένο στο πλάι του δώματος, αντηρίδες κ.λ.π., θα μπορούσε να το μοιραστεί μαζί μας.

----------


## yang

Περσινή φωτογραφία, δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στον τρόπο στήριξης.

----------


## ngia

Δύο εξάμετρα 1.5" δεμένα με οριζόντια κομμάτια, αλλά και διαγώνια για να εξασφαλίζεται η ακαμψία, με δύο σίδερα 3/4" - αντιρρίδες για τη στήριξη.
Έτσι δε χρειάζεται σκάλα για να ανέβουμε, ούτε ενοχλητικά σύρματα.

----------


## sokratisg

Εφόσον θέλετε να είναι όλα όμορφα και νοικοκυρεμένα, φτιάξτε μία λίστα από topic με ενδιαφέρον και αντιγράψτε τα στο http://www.kataskeves.awmn (καλό είναι μάλιστα να ρωτήσετε πρώτα για το τυπικό και τους αρχικούς συγγραφείς τους)

Είναι ότι καλύτερο πλέον να οργανώσουμε την γνώση και εμπειρία μας σε wikis.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Υπάρχει και το sos.awmn το οποίο έχει ειδικό χώρο για κατασκευές,αλλά δεν το παίζετε......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Υπάρχει και το sos.awmn το οποίο έχει ειδικό χώρο για κατασκευές,αλλά δεν το παίζετε......


Ουδεμία σχέση με wiki όμως έχει.

----------


## senius

Μέχρι τώρα είδαμε λύσεις ιστών, πάνω στο δώμα, πλάϊ από το δώμα, .. με μονοσωλήνιους ιστούς.

Υπάρχει και η λύση του πύργου, είναι η πιο σίγουρη ..... αλλά για γερά πορτοφόλια.

Προσπαθώ απ' ότι καταλάβατε να μαζέψω υλικό των συζητήσεων και αναγνώσεων.

Υλικό υπάρχει μπόλικο.

Θα προσθέσω στην αρχική επικεφαλίδα του τόπικ, την λέξη 'και όχι μόνο'.

----------


## nikpanGR

::   ::   ::   ::  
Κάνε παιχνίδι.....  :: Κρατα δυνατα ...,προχώρα με δύναμη η ζωή είναι μικρή.....

----------


## JB172

Και τώρα η ερώτηση κρίσεως.
Πόσοι από τους ιστούς που έχουμε δει μέχρι τώρα είναι νόμιμοι?
Επιτρέπεται μονοσωλήνιος ιστός και μέχρι 4 μέτρα.
Δεν αναφέρομαι φυσικά σε ιστούς ραδιοερασιτεχνών που για αυτούς ισχύουν άλλες νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις.

Για του λόγου το αληθές, δείτε το ΦΕΚ 739/20-06-2006 τι αναφέρει στην προτελευταία σελίδα πάνω δεξία (9811):


```
1. Απαλλάσσονται της υποχρέωσης λήψης αδείας ως υπαγόμενες στο άρθρο 1 παρ. 2 εδ. ζ’ του ν. 2801/2000,
οι κατασκευές κεραιών εφόσον πληρούν αθροιστικά τις εξής προϋποθέσεις:

.....

β) Τοποθετούνται επί υφιστάμενων δομικών κατασκευών ή επί μονοσωλήνιων ιστών ύψους έως 4 m, μετρούμενο από τη βάση τους, και διαμέτρου έως 10 cm.
```

Αυτό που θέλει διερεύνηση στη β παράγραφο, είναι το πρώτο σκέλος που αναφέρεται στην τοποθέτηση κεραιών επί υφιστάμενων δομικών κατασκευών, μιας και το δεύτερο σκέλος έχει ήδη απαντηθεί από τον φίλο και καταταλαιπωρημένο vangel στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.
Τι εννοεί άραγε ο νομοθέτης? Και με ποιό τρόπο μπορεί να γίνει αυτή η τοποθέτηση?
Για ρίξτε τα φώτα σας οι γνώστες.

----------


## vangel

http://www.eett.gr/export/sites/default ... eraion.pdf

Το επί υφιστάμενων δομικών κατασκευών είναι ότι ακριβώς αναφέρει. Δομικές κατασκευές δηλαδή που ήδη υπάρχουν. πχ. απόλυξη κλιμακοστασίου, δωματιάκι, πλυσταριό ή ότι άλλο υπάρχει από τη στιγμή που χτίστηκε η πολυκατοικία. 

Δεν μπορείς πχ να φτιάξεις έναν *οικίσκο πάνω* από το δωματιάκι απλά για να βάλεις το πιάτο ή την κεραία σου επάνω. *Θέλεις άδεια.* 

Και για το 2ο σκέλος, από εδώ: http://patraswireless.net/tutorial/adva ... t/mast.htm


1. Το παραβολικό κάτοπτρο έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση στον άνεμο η οποία μπορεί σε περιπτώσεις όπως της προηγούμενης βδομάδας να φτάνει τα 50-100 Kgr (500-1000Nt) για ένα κοινό 80άρι πιάτο. H αντίσταση αυξάνεται με το τετράγωνο της διαμέτρου του πιάτου (δηλαδή ένα διπλάσιο πιάτο θα έχει τέσσερις φορές περισσότερη αντίσταση) και με το τετράγωνο της ταχύτητας του ανέμου. 

Λόγω της ταλάντωσης του κατόπτρου οι δυνάμεις που αναπτύσσονται είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερες σε σχέση με το αν ήταν σταθερό, λόγω των επιταχύνσεων που εμφανίζονται. Μάλιστα σε περίπτωση που προκύψει συντονισμός στην ταλάντωση αναπτύσσονται μεγάλες δυνάμεις ακόμα και με μικρότερη ένταση ανέμου. 

2. Ο ιστός στον οποίο θα τοποθετηθεί το κάτοπτρο πρέπει να είναι *όσο το δυνατό πιο σταθερός*, μη επιτρέποντας ταλαντώσεις. 

3. *Η διάμετρος του ιστού πρέπει να είναι δύο ίντσες (5 cm)* προκειμένου να μπορεί να στηρίζεται σταθερά το κάτοπτρο στον ιστό. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για grid μεγάλου μεγέθους. 

4. Η βάση του κατόπτρου απαραίτητα να είναι σιδερένια και όχι πλαστική 

5. Προτιμητέα κάτοπτρα με δύο δαγκάνες (Π) στήριξης στον ιστό. 

6. Το κάτοπτρο να τοποθετείται όσο το δυνατό χαμηλότερα 

7. Ο σωλήνας του ιστού να είναι από παχύ μέταλλο και όχι σαν τους ψεύτικους που βάζουμε τις κεραίες τηλεόρασης 

8. *Τουλάχιστον τρία σημεία στήριξης του ιστού* 

9. *Η απόσταση ανάμεσα στα δύο ακραία σημεία στήριξης να είναι μεγαλύτερη από το μισό μήκος του ιστού.* Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να βάλετε ένα 4 μέτρα ιστό στο καγκελάκι που είναι ένα μέτρο ψηλό. Οι δυνάμεις που θα αναπτυχθούν στα σημεία στήριξης θα είναι 4 φορές μεγαλύτερες από αυτές που δέχεται το πιάτο. 

10. Αν η στήριξη γίνεται σε κάγκελο βεβαιωθείτε για τη σταθερότητα του. Οι ηλεκτροκολλήσεις είναι εύκολο να σπάσουν σε μεγάλες πιέσεις. 

11. *Αν η στήριξη γίνει σε τοίχο, βάλτε 10 άρια μπουλόνια.* Βεβαιωθείτε ότι τα ούπα πιάνουν σε μπετόν και όχι σε τουβλάκι. 

12. Προτιμήστε να βάλετε δικό σας ιστό. Μην διαλέγετε την εύκολη λύση του ιστού του γείτονα. Σεβαστείτε την περιουσία του και αποφύγετε μελλοντικούς μπελάδες. 

13. Μη σηκώνετε μεγάλους ιστούς αν κάνετε την δουλειά σας με μικρότερο. Είναι αισθητικά άσχημος, πολεοδομικά παράνομος (νομίζω πάνω από τα 4 μέτρα) και αυξάνει η πιθανότητα κατάρρευσής του. 

14. Βάλτε αντηρίδες ακόμα και για κοντό ιστό, από συρματόσχοινο και όχι από κοινό σύρμα που σκουριάζει. 

15. Καλύτερα να προλαμβάνουμε παίρνοντας όλα τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που χρειάζεται

----------


## kostas531

> Καλύτερα να προλαμβάνουμε παίρνοντας όλα τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που χρειάζεται


Αν κατάλαβα καλά, όλοι μας λίγο πολύ, .... είμαστε ... παρ@...οι.

----------


## senius

Ιδιοκατασκευή μονοσωλήνιου ιστού 2'' και όχι μόνο, σε *PDF* αρχείο.!!!

Πιστεύω να σας βοηθήσει και αυτό.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

Κώστα, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις ότι η νεροσωλήνα θα πρέπει να είναι γαλβανιζέ/πράσινη/βαρέως τύπου (όλα αυτά είναι συνώνυμα από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει-κοστίζει κάτι παραπάνω αλλά αξίζει τα λεφτά της). Επίσης, αν θα μπορούσες να δώσεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τον τρόπο στήριξης του PC επί του ιστού, πιστεύω θα βοηθούσε πολύ όσους καταπιαστούν με το εγχείρημα.

Κατά τα άλλα συγχαρητήρια για το νοικοκύρεμα της εργασίας σε PDF, και μπορείς να προσθέσεις ακόμα περισσότερα σε δεύτερο version, στο στυλ του Plug me In.

----------


## senius

Εντάξει Νίκο, θα γίνει pdf ver2.
Με πρόλαβες.

Θα ζητήσω ομως *την συγκατάθεση σας* αν το επιτρέψετε , όπως και από σένα, να μου αποσταλούν photos απο εσάς με ιστούς διαφορετικής κατασκευής, όπως πύργους, στήριξη πλάϊ στο δώμα κλπ, και γενικά να φτιάξουμε ένα *pdf version 2* με υλικό από όλους εσάς.
Θα σας στήλω τις επόμενες ημέρες pm
Τώρα οποιος συναερίτης θα ήθελε να στήλει κατασκευή του που θα μπορούσε να μπεί στο επόμενο pdf, ας μου στήλει pm στο : [email protected]



Συμφωνείς Νικόλα ?

----------


## badge

Φυσικά. Είχα γράψει άλλωστε ότι θα περάσω από κέντρο στον Samy όπου είδα να πουλάει πυργάκια και θα βρω φωτογραφίες και τιμές.

----------


## senius

Δεν μου έχει αποσταλεί ακόμα κατασκευή ιστού σε photo, για να προχωρήσουμε σε κάτι διαφορετικό, για το *pdf v2*.

----------


## senius

Κατάστημα που θα μπορούσε κάποιος να προμηθευτεί ότι έχει σχέση με την βάση του ιστού, νεροσωλήνα συρματόσχοινο, αντηρίδες, εντατήρες κ.λ.π. : *Θηβών & Λεωφ. Αθηνών.*

----------


## senius

Να και μία άλλη καλή κατασκευή ιστού τοποθετημένος στο *πλάι* απο τον acoul, ...... για πολλά μποφόρ  ::  :

----------


## KYROS

Όντως σταθερή κατασκευή  ::  
Ερώτηση ο κόμβος αυτός αφορά το AWMN  ::

----------


## senius

> Όντως σταθερή κατασκευή  
> Ερώτηση ο κόμβος αυτός αφορά το AWMN


Ναι.
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9632
Κορυφή Υμηττού.

----------


## nmout

> *Ιδιοκατασκευή* *μονοσωλήνιου ιστού 2'' και όχι μόνο.*.


ευγε απιστευτο ερχεστε και σε εμενα?

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Ααααααα!!!! τι ωραία να κι ένας κόμβος που έχω οπτική επαφή!!!! (χι!χι!χι!)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σε λίγο καιρό, θα ανέβει αρχείο κατασκευής ιστών* version2*.

Υπάρχει ήδη υλικό από φίλους συμμετάσχοντες που έχουν θέματα από τις κατασκευές τους.

Αν υπάρχει πρόταση από εσάς που θα μπορούσε να φανεί χρήσιμη σε όλους μας, ας σταλεί η ας ποσταριστεί εδώ.

Σε αναμονή. 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Μία ιδέα είναι κι εδώ, ιστός που ξεκινάει πλάι από το δώμα.
Ιστός 3 μέτρα, με προοπτική να φιλοξενήσει 7 πιάτα(blucky):

----------


## senius

Συντόμευση για επεξεργασία Feeder :

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32600

----------


## fengi1

Γιατι .net τα link Κωστα  ::  
Δε θελω να παω απο inet βρε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Τα σωστά πάνε απο παντού,
Το ζητάνε απο παντού.

Εχεις να διορθώσεις κάτι, που πρέπει μόνο να βγαίνει απο AWMN?

Αν ειναι,..... να το κρύψουμε φίλε fengi1....κι εγω πρώτος θα κρυφτώ.
 ::

----------


## papako

ο fengi1 θέλει να πει οτι είναι καλό να βάλεις κατω απο το internet link Και αυτό:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32600

φιλικά

----------


## B52

Eιδα ολο το ποστ απο την αρχη, πραγματικα μερακλιδικη κατασκευη αλλα αυτο που δεν μου αρεσε ειναι οι γωνιες που κρατανε τα πιατα.
Ειναι μεν ευκολος τροπος για να τα απομακρυνεις απο τον ιστο και να παρουν την κληση που θελουμε αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου σταθερα στον αερα με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε προβλημα σε δυνατα μποφορ.

Προτεινω στην ιδια τη γωνια κοψιμο πιο κοντα στον ιστο και κολημα σε κυρτη θεση. Παραθετω photo...

----------


## B52

Eπισης παραθετω και την δικια μου κατασκευη με τα σκαλοπατια πανω σε 3 ιντσες βαρεου.... (ζητηθηκε σε προηγουμενα ποστ).

----------


## geo_stef

φιλε ο φαρος ποσο κοστιζει?? και απο που τον πείρες?

----------


## senius

> φιλε ο φαρος ποσο κοστιζει?? και απο που τον πείρες?


Υπάρχει ενα κατάστημα στον Πειραιά που εχει εξοπλισμό για σκάφη, η τιμή του φάρου, ηταν γύρω στα 26 euro περιπου, με 12v λάμπα.

----------


## geo_stef

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geo_stef
> 
> φιλε ο φαρος ποσο κοστιζει?? και απο που τον πείρες?
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει ενα κατάστημα στον Πειραιά που εχει εξοπλισμό για σκάφη, η τιμή του φάρου, ηταν γύρω στα 26 euro περιπου, με 12v λάμπα.



δηλαδη δεν είναι φάρος για κερεαις?? ωρέαι τοτε θα πώ στην θεία (εχει μαγαζι με σκαάφη) μου να μου δώσει ένα φάρο.

----------


## fengi1

Και τα μαγαζια με αξεσουαρ αυτοκινητων εχουν.

----------


## Vigor

> 3. *Η διάμετρος του ιστού πρέπει να είναι δύο ίντσες (5 cm)* προκειμένου να μπορεί να στηρίζεται σταθερά το κάτοπτρο στον ιστό. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για grid μεγάλου μεγέθους.


Στην περίπτωση ιστού πάχους 2" ιντσών και άνω, πού βρίσκουμε U bolts για να δέσουμε πάνω του π.χ. κάποιο μεταλλικό κουτί, δίχως να προβούμε σε ιδιοκατασκευές?
Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο κατάστημα που να δίνει τα σχετικά 2"+ U bolts?

----------


## Vigor

Ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο στην οδό Σπύρου Πάτση στον Κεραμεικό (την είπα σωστά την περιοχή?), είδα πως υπάρχουν U bolts 2 ίντσες και μεγαλύτερα,
στο κατάστημα Γκιόκας-Μπεθάνης επί της οδού Σπύρου Πάτση, κοντά στο φανάρι της Λεωφόρου Αθηνών. Το μόνο μείον τους είναι πως δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα
μεγάλα σε μήκος.

----------


## senius

> Ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο στην οδό Σπύρου Πάτση στον Κεραμεικό (*την είπα σωστά την περιοχή*?), 
> .


Γεια σου βρε Γιώργο, μόλις ακούμπησες γεύση από Athens Center.
Δεν τα λέμε, για να μην φανεί διαφήμιση.
 ::

----------


## senius

Ήθελα να παραθέσω κάποιες photos, οι οποίες ίσως φανούν χρήσιμες ως προς την βελτίωση στήριξης του ιστού στα πολλά μποφόρ, γι΄αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν στήριξη Μ τοίχου, καθώς σε αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν γωνιές επέκτασης για τα πιάτα.

*Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή, παρατήρηση, θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη από εσάς*.

Στην photo "2 vides sto mpratso.jpg", στην βάσης επέκτασης γωνίας, τρυπάμε με σιδεροτρύπανο 2.5. 3.5, 4.5, 5 mm με σειρά, στα δύο σημεία που βλέπουμε, ώστε να τοποθετήσουμε σιδηρόβιδες πάχους 5 mm.
Το ίδιο το επαναλαμβάνουμε και στην πίσω μεριά της βάσης επέκτασης γωνίας.

Στις photos "kontra vides 5mm & kontra vides 5 mm 1", βλέπουμε τοποθετημένη την σιδηρόβίδα, στις τρύπες που ανοίξαμε.

Στην photo "vides 8mm kontra ston isto", όπως είναι βιδωμένος ο ιστός μας στο Μ του τοίχου, τρυπάμε με σιδεροτρύπανο 2.5. 3.5, 4.5, 5.5, 7.0, 8.0 mm με σειρά, και τοποθετούμε περαστές βίδες με ισχυρές ροδέλες μήκους 10 cm και πάχους 8mm με παξιμάδι.
*Προσοχή* να μην φάμε την πίσω μεριά του δίχαλου, δώστε μία κατηφορική κλήση στην φορά της τρύπας.
Το επαναλαμβάνουμε σε οσα Μ έχουμε, στον τοίχο μας.

Οι photos :

----------


## GJP

Για την κατασκευαστικη αρτιοτητα των ιστων δεν το συζηταω,ειναι υπερανω καθε κριτικης.
Οι νυχτερινες φωτο των ιστων παρα πολυ ομορφες.
Εχετε βαλει και φαρο στο πανω μερος του ιστου που αναβοσβυνει????

----------


## papashark

> Ήθελα να παραθέσω κάποιες photos, οι οποίες ίσως φανούν χρήσιμες ως προς την βελτίωση στήριξης του ιστού στα πολλά μποφόρ, γι΄αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν στήριξη Μ τοίχου, καθώς σε αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν γωνιές επέκτασης για τα πιάτα.
> 
> *Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή, παρατήρηση, θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη από εσάς*.
> 
> Στην photo "2 vides sto mpratso.jpg", στην βάσης επέκτασης γωνίας, τρυπάμε με σιδεροτρύπανο 2.5. 3.5, 4.5, 5 mm με σειρά, στα δύο σημεία που βλέπουμε, ώστε να τοποθετήσουμε σιδηρόβιδες πάχους 5 mm.
> Το ίδιο το επαναλαμβάνουμε και στην πίσω μεριά της βάσης επέκτασης γωνίας.
> 
> Στις photos "kontra vides 5mm & kontra vides 5 mm 1", βλέπουμε τοποθετημένη την σιδηρόβίδα, στις τρύπες που ανοίξαμε.
> 
> ...


Αρκεί πάντα βέβαια να θυμόμαστε πριν τρυπήσουμε τον ιστό, ότι κάθε τρύπα τον αδυνατίζει από αρκετά έως πολύ.

Ετσι μια τρύπα 5mm σε ιστό 1.5" μπορεί να μην σημαίνει πολλά, αλλά μια 8mm σε 1 1/4" ιστό να είναι απλά η θανατική του καταδίκη.

Προσωπικά επειδή πιστεύω ότι η ροπή στρέψης στον άξονα του ιστού δεν είναι μεγάλη, ότι μια μικρή βιδούλα 4mm θα είναι υπέρ αρκετή, αν και προσωπικά δύσκολα θα έβαζα και αυτή την μία....

----------


## minoas

Πολλοί από εμάς χρησιμοποιούμε 2πλες γωνιές στον ιστό μας .
Μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τις 2 βάσης επέκτασης γωνίας και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτές αντί τον (κλασικό) αστερία ,για να τεντώσουμε τα συρματόσχοινα μας .

----------


## grigoris

χαθηκαν posts η εντυπωση μου??
τεσπα, τρυπε στο σωληνα??? μα η ανθεκτικοτητα και η ακαμψια του βασιζονται στο κυλινδρικο του σχημα!!!

----------


## geosid

> χαθηκαν posts η εντυπωση μου??
> τεσπα, τρυπε στο σωληνα??? μα η ανθεκτικοτητα και η ακαμψια του βασιζονται στο κυλινδρικο του σχημα!!!


πλεον ολα εχουν αλλαξει... ακομα και οι κανονες της μηχανικης σηκωνουν ψηλα χερια και ποδια μπροστα στις κατασκευες του senius

----------


## MAuVE

> Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή, παρατήρηση, θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη από εσάς.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό που δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες και αποκαλείς "σιδερόβιδα" είναι εκείνο που κοινώς αποκαλείται "λαμαρινόβιδα".

Εκτός από την ετυμολογία του πράγματος, η διαφορά έγκειται στο ότι να ανοίξει κανείς βόλτα με λαμαρινόβιδα σε σωλήνα 2", που έχει κάποιο σημαντικό πάχος τοιχώματος, δεν αποτελεί εύκολη δουλειά.

Σαν αποτέλεσμα έχει την ανάγκη για διάτρηση με διάμετρο μεγαλύτερη της ονομαστικής και εξ αυτού του λόγου σπείρωμα που "γραπώνει" λιγότερο από το κανονικό. 

Βέβαια, στην εφαρμογή που δείχνεις η βίδα δουλεύει σε διάτμηση και όχι σε εφελκυσμό οπότε λίγη σημασία έχει το προηγούμενο.

Αλλά μιας και είπες ότι οι συμβουλές είναι ευπρόσδεκτες, υπάρχουν οι λεγόμενες "τρυπανόβιδες" (self-tapping screws) οι οποίες έχουν ψιλό σπείρωμα και εξάγωνο κεφάλι ειδικά για να μπορούν να δημιουργούν σπείρωμα σε προφίλ με πάχος της τάξης των χιλιοστών π.χ. κοιλοδοκούς.

----------


## RF

Επειδή είχα πρόβλημα περιστροφής του ιστού λόγω πολύ δυνατού αέρα έβαλα από μία λαμαρινόβιδα 3mm στα δύο σημεία στήριξης του ιστού. Εδώ και 2 χρόνια περίπου δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Ο ιστός είναι 6μετρος 1,5" βαρέως τύπου (πράσινος) και έχει 3 πιάτα (2 80άρια και 1 1,10) και 2 andrew. Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη βίδα από 3mm.

----------


## The Undertaker

> χαθηκαν posts η εντυπωση μου??


no,no.... δεν σας αλλάξαμε κάτι.  ::

----------


## senius

Για όσους στερεώνουν τον ιστό τους, πλάγια στο δώμα η τοίχο, να επιλέγουν* στηρίγματα Μ* ισχυρά.

Συνήθως στο εμπόριο υπάρχουν τα κλασσικά Μ 1.5 mm.

Αν ψάξετε καλύτερα, υπάρχουν στηρίγματα Μ 3-4 mm.

Εγώ προσωπικά σε παρόμοιες κατασκευές κατασκευάζω στηρίγματα ιδιοκατασκευής πάχους 5mm, με διπλό δίχαλο (δεν ξεχνάω ποτέ να τοποθετήσω περαστη βίδα 8mm, ανάμεσα από το: διίχαλο, Μ και ιστό) :
 ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν μου επιτρέπεται να πω μια μικρή παρατήρηση για της δαγκάνες.
http://www.awmn.net/attachment.php?a...3&d=1242326180 
Συνήθως έρχονται ελαφρός ανοιγμένες. Εάν της τοποθετήσουμε έτσι, όσο θα της σφίγγουμε τόσο θα ανοίγουν. Από την στιγμή που οι πλευρές της δεν εφαρμόζουν κάθετα στον σωλήνα λυγίζουν και δεν ασκούν της κατάλληλες δυνάμεις.
Φροντίζουμε πριν της βάλουμε να της πατήσουμε ελαφρά σε μια μέγγενη έτσι ώστε οι πλευρές της να έχουν μια πολύ μικρή κλήση προς τα μέσα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι διπλές δαγκάνες «ακυρώνουν» το U. Με διπλές δαγκάνες, αρκούν απλές ντίζες με παξιμάδια μέσα-έξω.

----------


## tolias

> Οι διπλές δαγκάνες «ακυρώνουν» το U. Με διπλές δαγκάνες, αρκούν απλές ντίζες με παξιμάδια μέσα-έξω.


Σωστός!!!!!

----------


## senius

Δείτε κάποιες βελτιώσεις *mix*, συνδυασμός αντηρίδες και εντατήρες (απαραίτητη η ηλεκτροκόλληση και λίγο ... τα επαγγελματικά εργαλεία μηχανουργείου) και την τοποθέτηση ανοξείδωτων επίτονων tubo 1 ίντσας, στις επεκτάσεις πιάτων, με την ανάλογη κλήση, στον υπάρχων μονοσωλήνιο ιστό.
Όπου ήταν απαραίτητο, χρησιμοποιήσαμε ανοξείδωτα υλικά και οι μεταλλικές επεκτάσεις και ενώσεις, είχαν πάχος 1 cm. Τέλος έπεσε και η ανάλογη αντισκουριακή βαφή όπου έπρεπε, καθώς και σιλικόνη στα πέδιλα των επίτονων.
Παραδείγματα από τους κόμβους senius & nasos765 την 2-4-2011 :

senius antenna-entatires 4-2011 with nasos765.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_1.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_4.jpg 

senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_6.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_8.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_10.jpg 

senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_12.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_13.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_14.jpg 

senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_15.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_16.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_5.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_7.jpg 

nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_8.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_9.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_10.jpg nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_11.jpg 

nasos765 antenna -entatires 2-4-2011_13.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011 with nasos765_1.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011 with nasos765_2.jpg

----------


## senius

> *Ιδιοκατασκευή* *μονοσωλήνιου ιστού 2'' και όχι μόνο.*
> 
> 
> Για την κάτωθι κατασκευή ιστού χρειάστηκαν τα παρακάτω υλικά :
> 
> 
> Τούμπο νεροσωλήνας 2 ιντσών, 1,8 mm πάχος.
> 
> Βάση μεταλλική τετράγωνη 50x50 πάχος 1,5 cm.
> ...


up

----------

